# Port O'Connor Shark Question?



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I am going fishing for sharks in Port O'Connor out of a boat. In the past, I have have gone about 2 miles offshore and drifted large shad with a circle hook. Also, we have fished Pass Cavaillo (sp?). My question is this.....
What is the best possible way to go after big sharks in Port O'Connor? Should you put out a chum line? What is the best bait? Is live bait better than dead? Are the big jetties better than the pass?
I am new to this but fishing a catch and release shark tournament next month and could use as much advice as possible.
Thanks


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm no shark angler..but this Saturday....I had screamin lines to many times to count and then the line would POP and be cut off clean with no leader!! We were around rigs about 6-7 miles out.....still in state waters....Bait....live finger mullet....the sharks were swimming away from the boat so I know the line wasn't cut on the structure....we weren't even trying to get any shark...but they got us....


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*Port O Sharks*

Caught a 5'+ Bull shark on a jumbo live shrimp under a popping cork near Farwell Island Sunday.

Took 2 hours to get him in. Got lucky with the hook placement and the 12lb big game held up.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

seeingred said:


> I am going fishing for sharks in Port O'Connor out of a boat. In the past, I have have gone about 2 miles offshore and drifted large shad with a circle hook. Also, we have fished Pass Cavaillo (sp?). My question is this.....
> What is the best possible way to go after big sharks in Port O'Connor? Should you put out a chum line? What is the best bait? Is live bait better than dead? Are the big jetties better than the pass?
> I am new to this but fishing a catch and release shark tournament next month and could use as much advice as possible.
> Thanks


Live big mullet or dead shad, but bigger the better. Hook'em through the eyes, not the tail and just drift with them being pulled along at staggered distances.If
you can get alot of shad and cut or grind them up and slolwly let some out at a time, it would not hurt. I'd fish closr to the pass than the jetties.
On the bay side not the gulf, but either side would produce.
You might even get lucky and hook Mr. T.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Ladyfish drifted around the big jetties will produce some big sharks in a hurry.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*That was no Bull!*

Johnny, I'm pretty sure that was a Blacktip and not a bull shark. You'll have the pics pretty soon.
Tom


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*You are SO Wrong!!!!!*

There were no black markings on the pectoral fins or the Dorsal. The nose was much more round than pointed.

Plus, you were too busy playing "A man called Horse" to notice.

Johnny


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

*Redfisher-*

thanks for the info, when you say fish the bay side of pass Cavallo, do you mean about even with the beach, or way back, like even with the Cedars?
thanks


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

seeingred said:


> thanks for the info, when you say fish the bay side of pass Cavallo, do you mean about even with the beach, or way back, like even with the Cedars?
> thanks


I would move around staying in 6 or more ft of water.
If there is decent depths in the pass, then fish it.
I would fish in the pass if the tide is falling, or even in the gulf beyound it if its not too rough. To access the Gulf I would go through the jetties though and back around.
If it is coming in, I would fish back behind the pass in the bay, from a hundred to several hundred yards out.
I would try both achoring and drifting if it does not interfere with other fishermen.
Good luck...


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*west matagorda...*

several times this summer I have caught mullet and chummed for sharks in west matagorda bay after I finished with the trout & reds....I have hooked up quickly every time on 4-5 ft blacktips....


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Family going to POC manana. Kids want to catch some sharks. Question, what is the safest way to get them off the hook. If he swallows the hook and we decide to keep him what are the regulations. I've heard that if you dont filet them quickly they don't taste as good.
Thanks


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Keep your hand out of its mouth.
One per day over 24 " per person.
Your last statement is correct, At least gut them immediatly, and ice them down ASAP.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

But if the limit is 24", I assume you better not filet him till you get back to shore, right?. Also at what size is a shark to big to consider it prime for consumption? I don't want to kill one just to find out it was too big or tough or whatever.
I appreciate you guy's input. Theres a reason I call myself FUNEWGY.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You cannot FILLET ANY game fish (sharks included ) til you reach your final destintion. But you can gut and gill.
I wouldn't keep one over 4 ft. 
And I wouldn't keep a Bull or Atlantic Sharpnose aka sand shark.
IMO Blacktips are the best to eat if you must eat one.
I dont eat any.
I'd rather eat too many other fish. 
Bulls have real round noses.
Atlantic Sharpnose have white spots on them , sometimes alot , sometimes few. 
Blacktips are copper colored right out of the water with Black on the fin tips.
Bulls also have black on fins sometimes. But are much stockier and grey in color with triangular teeth on the top of their Jaw. 
Blacktips have skinny narrow teeth for catching fish. Thier main diet.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks,Redfishr appreciate the info.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

the best way to catch a shark in the poc area is to string a bleeding trout on a stringer. that gets 'em every time. just kidding, but not really. i've seen more sharks while wading there in the last 3 years than i've seen everywhere else added together. if the surf is flatgo out and fish it for sharks. we've seen them cruising every shoreline in w matty.


----------

